# Lisa Loeb Reality Show



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

Newly single, Loeb moves to NY to look for love. Im in.

Its called _Number 1 Single_


----------



## weymo (Jan 26, 2003)

I'm in


----------

